
Welcome to the Future Nauseous (2012) - TeMPOraL
http://www.ribbonfarm.com/2012/05/09/welcome-to-the-future-nauseous/
======
TeMPOraL
A quite insightful essay.

Call me a sociopath, but while reading it I was - and still am - asking
myself, how do I get to exit the Manufactured Normalcy Field? Because I don't
want to stay in it. And after that, I started asking myself, how can we
collapse the Field and shut it down altogether?

Also a potentially interesting insight to how my perspective, as a tech
native, differs from general population: "We understand Facebook in terms of
school year-books." Now do we? Do people _really_ use this metaphor in their
thinking, instead of understanding Facebook as it is, as a new kind of thing?
Do people really shoehorn new technology into old categories instead of
defining things by the collection of features and experiences they have?

